# The World's Best Anti-Theft System



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hilarious!

Trunk Monkey - One of a series of funny US adverts if you care to search.

Apologies if posted before but if so it was a while ago. I laugh every time I see it!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=ee196e4a4746

Roger


----------

